# Recuperar una bateria de pilas de taladro 12v



## Leioa (Jun 13, 2013)

Hola, espero que este post vaya ubicado en este apartado.

Tengo una bateria recargable de esas de un taladro a 12v.
Lo he desmontado para intentar reparar las pilas estropeadas.

Al ponerlo a cargar, empieza a parpadear "carga", pero jamas llega a su fin.
Visto que no había remedio, y leyendo por ahi, antes de desmontar las pilas he probado a meterle mas tension de la adecuada para forzar su carga, y asi poder comprobar cada celula sin tener que desarmar todo.
La he puesto a cargar a 24v, y al cabo de unos segundo se ha producido una chispa en sus bornes, parando la carga.
Ahora cuando la pongo a cargar ya no empieza la carga. Se queda como si nada.

El pack tiene una resistencia y un "ALGO" que supongo será lo que me he cargado al duplicarle la tension.
Alguien puede decirme que es eso negro, y si puedo eliminarlo o es facil de conseguir para sustituirlo cuando repare las pilas en mal estado???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2013)

Andá midiendo desde el positivo , cable rojo , celda tras celda a ver dónde perdés la continuidad. 

Podés meterle 12 Vdc *por 5 segundos* a cada celda a ver si levantan algo , ojo que mas tiempo , se calientan y explotan

Puede ser un fusible térmico lo que se quemó


----------



## Leioa (Jun 14, 2013)

Gracias Dosmetros. Siempre tan servicial.

Si, esas mediciones (o cargarlas individualmente) las haré para recuperar el pack de baterias.
Pero ahora lo que me intriga es sobre eso negro que se vé en la foto, y que es mucho mas pequeño que una lenteja. Que será? Se habrá estropeado? Puedo eliminarlo? ....


----------



## zopilote (Jun 14, 2013)

Tienes que medir individualmente cada una de las pilas que conforman la bateria, luego de identificar las  que estan sin carga, trata de darles un choque electrico momentaneo (para fundir los hilos de su interior) para romper el cortocircuito. Es toda las baterias de este tipo tiene un fusible termico y eso debe se lo que se estropeo.


----------



## Chatillo (Jun 14, 2013)

Tiene pinta de ser una protección térmica...


----------



## Leioa (Jun 25, 2013)

Gracias.
Entonces si es una proteccion termica, lo puedo puentear sin problemas y funcionará igual. 
voy a ver ...

y para hacer esas mediciones de las pilas individuales, en INDISPENSABLE el separarlas fisicamente, o puedo medir en bornes de cada una aunque estén unidas entre si???
Es que me costará volver a hacer esas soldaduras !!


----------



## zopilote (Jun 25, 2013)

No es nesesario separarlas, pero si tener acceso a los terminales de cada pila de la bateria.


----------

